# CPC-A In need of a full time coding/billing remote position



## ehowe

Hello all,

I have been applying to positions every day since I passed the exam, and have not had any calls backs.  I understand that this is most likely due to not having 3 years plus experience.  What I do have is a great work ethic with attention to detail, and I know that I would be a valuable employee if given a chance.  Any advice is welcome, and my resume is ready to send!  Thank you.


----------



## Kathy8376

Hello ehowe,
If you passed with CPC-A status, you might want to check into removing the apprentice status. A lot of employers will not hire with the apprentice status. I just learn this for myself after an employer told me that's why I didnt get the job. I am now in the process of having the "A" stays removed.


----------



## chuckd1991

ehowe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been applying to positions every day since I passed the exam, and have not had any calls backs.  I understand that this is most likely due to not having 3 years plus experience.  What I do have is a great work ethic with attention to detail, and I know that I would be a valuable employee if given a chance.  Any advice is welcome, and my resume is ready to send!  Thank you.


----------



## chuckd1991

I don't know if you've been working on getting the apprentice status removed, but you might want to watch this video:  



I have a coding diploma from an accredited program that along with ICD-10-CM, ICD-10-PCS, CPT, and HCPCS included A&P, terminology, pharmacology, human diseases, advanced coding, plus a variety of other classes such as health information management/records/law, reimbursement, and a few others.  We did a ton of coding that ranged from simple stuff (right arm pain and 2 view x-ray) to surgeries that had lengthy post-op notes.  Even with all of that I was told by one of my instructors and a coder at the hospital I work at that school only makes up about 30% of the job knowledge.  The rest of it is learned on the job.  Some employers actually don't mind inexperienced people because they're clean slates that can be trained to do things their way.


----------



## annettegiardino@yahoo.com

I am thankful you contributed this extra information about understanding truth behind removing your A. It makes a lot of sense what the video shares, and also takes the pressure off of thinking you have to do everything to remove that A , prior to getting out there and trying for a job.


----------

